# Problem with Tor

## moogle

Helllo, I'm still a newbie with Gentoo. but I'm learning, so please bare with me   :Smile: 

Anyway, I'm having a problem with tor, it won't start. It's set to start at boot up, but then it breakes here is my output when i try to start it

Jun 03 14:22:46.791 [notice] Tor v0.1.1.20. This is experimental software. Do not rely on it for strong anonymity.

Jun 03 14:22:46.791 [notice] options_validate(): Choosing default nickname 'allmightytallest'

Jun 03 14:22:46.793 [notice] Initialized libevent version 1.1a using method epoll. Good.

Jun 03 14:22:46.793 [notice] connection_create_listener(): Opening OR listener on 0.0.0.0:9001

Jun 03 14:22:46.793 [notice] connection_create_listener(): Opening Socks listener on 127.0.0.1:9050

Jun 03 14:22:46.793 [warn] options_init_logs(): Couldn't open file for 'Log debug-debug file /var/lib/log/tor/debug.log'

Jun 03 14:22:46.793 [notice] options_act_reversible(): Closing OR listener on 0.0.0.0:9001

Jun 03 14:22:46.793 [notice] options_act_reversible(): Closing Socks listener on 127.0.0.1:9050

Jun 03 14:22:46.793 [warn] Failed to parse/validate config: Failed to init Log options. See logs for details.

Jun 03 14:22:46.794 [err] tor_init(): Reading config failed--see warnings above. For usage, try -h.                    [ !! ]

It happened after updating Kde, it worked just find before then. I'm guessing it's a problem with my config  I 'm probably way off  though heh.  If it is my config how do i fix it?  if it isn't what is?

Any help would be appreciated.   :Smile: 

----------

## Gergan Penkov

create /var/log/tor and chown it as tor:tor

----------

## moogle

ok, can you explain to me how i would do that?

----------

## Gergan Penkov

```
mkdir /var/log/tor

chown tor:tor /var/log/tor
```

should do the thing

----------

## moogle

ok i'll give it a shot, and let you know thank you  :Smile: 

----------

## moogle

no luck still the same problem.

----------

## Gergan Penkov

sorry I haven't read your messages and answered in the way I had to fix it.

but you have this line:

 *Quote:*   

> Jun 03 14:22:46.793 [warn] options_init_logs(): Couldn't open file for 'Log debug-debug file /var/lib/log/tor/debug.log' 

 

so try

```
mkdir /var/lib/log/tor/

chown tor:tor /var/lib/log/tor/
```

and report back if this helps or you have a change in the messages

----------

